# K9 Email help needed



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there already a good thread somewhere to seek out some help in configuring K9 Email or should I just post here?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Currently configured for POP mail not IMAP (Comcast/Xfinity). 
Have it set to sync so that when email is downloaded to my PC and no longer on Comcast's servers that K9 will auto delete/remove those messages from my Inbox.

I just want to know the following:
1) like on my old blackberry can I flag a message as Saved so that unless I manually delete it is saved? If so, how? If not, then can I create a saved or archive folder and manually move them there? If so, how? If not what do you suggest as an alternative?
2) If I accidentally delete a message it immediately moves to trash (and I think immediately sends a delete command to Comcast's servers). How can I undelete a message or manually move it from trash back to inbox? 
3) How can I manually create folders and move messages between folders? 
4) Please explain the whole folder level thing, i.e. Level 1, Level 2, etc.

THANKS!

Sent from HP TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------

